# RIP Patrick Swayze



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm saddend to hear the news this morning that Patrick Swayze has sadly lost his fight with pancreatic cancer. 
I was lucky enough to have worked with Patrick and he was such a lovely man, meeting him and becoming his friend will be a memory i will cherish forever. 
My thoughts are with his family at this difficult and sad time.

A very sad Kay


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Kay      

It's such sad news   My thoughts are with his family and friends   

Tina xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I cant believe it.....

All of my thoughts are with his family and friends.

Kay


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I am absolutely gutted to hear this news.    My favourtite all time film is Dirty Dancing, it's an obsession, and I'm not lying when I say I've seen it thousands of times, sometimes I've watched it twice a day (when younger).

Patrick was a true gentleman, with such talent, and such a beautiful and graceful dancer.  

I hope you are at peace now Patrick, thank you for making me have the time of my life.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

A very sad loss, he made lots of people happy with his talent in the entertainments field.

Shelley x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sad that he's lost his fight  

Dirty Dancing....such a classic film....Ghost...."that scene" (you all know which one!).....and the unforgettable To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar...soooo funny.....they have to be my favourites.  How could I forget Point Break too.....great film !


RIP 

N xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

kay -   such a sad loss but such an honour for you that he was your friend

thinking of you and all his friends and family. he is not just a loss to the film world but a loss to many as he was a fantastic and couragous role model the way he faced up to his illness. RIP patrick 

patrick was legend - dirty dancing all time number 1 and ghost close 2nd


----------

